# If You've Ever Enjoyed Catching Hybrids on Lake Conroe (Read This)



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

*Notice To All Lake Conroe Fishermen*​





















The Texas Parks and Wildlife Department research indicates that there are not that many fisherment that fish for Hybrid Stripers on Lake Conroe and are considering not stocking the Lake any longer. There is confusion because of the "name".When surveyed most fishermen indicate they like to fish for "Stripers" and not "Hybrid Stripers"*. *I get thousands of reports each year from fishermen coming to the Lake fishing for Hybrid Stripers, In order to correct this problem, we need ALL OF YOU that fish the Lake for Hybrid Stripers to email the TPWL.​
*Please email Mark Webb at*[email protected] and let him know that you fish for the Hybrid Stripers and enjoy the abundance of good fishing these fish have provided in the past and look forward to contnued fishing in the future. Only with your participation will we be able to let the TPWL know how important these fish are to our Lake and the fishing opportunities the Lake provides.​


----------



## nick7744 (Nov 14, 2005)

*I just sent a letter*

.


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

As did I they are a great fish and would hate to lose them in the lake.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Sent one yesterday. Thanks for heads up.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

E-Mail sent... Thanks!


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

jsut sent one as well..........


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

*Just did*

Just sent mine and encouraged all the people I take fishing in my boat out there to send as well.

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

email sent


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Interesting post...while I don't really fish for hybrids, we are talking about going after them on Conroe this weekend (hence the reason I clicked on this post). 

As a primarily bass and crappie angler, the question that begs asking is: would the end of hybrid stocking necessarily be a bad thing for Lake Conroe?

I'm to understand that these fish are voracious eaters. Would their elimination mean more baitfish for the bass and crappie? Less competition should equal better quality fish and better spawns, right?

I swear I'm not trying to start any controversy (otherwise, I would have put this on TTMB!) Just a random thought and interested in the discussion. Don't want to pit one species against another, but I am always thinking about ways to improve the quality of our fisheries and make our lakes the absolute best in the country.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

While I have no science to back me up, I doubt if they stopped stocking the hybrids it would help the bass and crappie. The lake is big enough and the bass, hybrids and crappie all feed differently so any gains would be negligible if at all. Besides, the hybrids don't reproduce. They are a put and take resource.


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

We discussed this at the shop yesterday afternoon and one of our builders made a pretty good observation...with competition for baitfish, largemouth will become more aggressive, more competetive and eat much more resulting in greater opportunities for those big double-digit momma's we're always looking for.

I now say, keep stocking them! Heck, a few more fisherman in the area can't be too bad for business!


----------



## OFFtheFLY (Sep 2, 2011)

E-mail sent hope it helps


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't fish for them but I just sent one for you guys.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Done.... I guess I better get up there and try and catch some now....


----------



## Patd (Jun 22, 2012)

There's nothing better than having a hybrid try to take your pole....Email sent


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

e mail sent


----------

